# Double Clutch?



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to say thanks for the help with my assist hatch chick; unfortunately he didn't make it. He wouldn't eat even though the mum was trying to feed him :[. 

I think she really wants some chicks though because today there were six eggs instead of four. In her first clutch we had seven eggs; two were DIS and then the one chick that didn't make it. She started sitting on them after the first two had been laid, so the next ones are due to start hatching either today or tomorrow. They don't look fertile though, and I hadn't marked them. I've marked one of the new eggs but I don't know but I can't tell where the other is. So I was wondering how I can tell the difference between the new and the old if they were both infertile? I'll leave all the old clutch eggs until they're past their hatch date, but if they're infertile should I remove them then, or should I keep them to keep any new potentially fertile eggs? 

Also, how visible should the veins be in fertile eggs if I'm not using a proper candling torch? They all look pretty yellow when I candle them; and I can't see any veins but the egg is divided into two sections in three of the old eggs. 

Also, if she's double clutching, how can I make sure she doesn't try and have a third clutch straight away? I'd hate it if she wore herself out; I'm very very attached to her! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll try and get some picture of the candled eggs tonight! Also, neither parents are sitting on the eggs now; so I'm assuming they're waiting to sit on the new clutch, so I'm guessing that the old clutch won't hatch even if they were fertile?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Only candling will tell whether they're DIS, infertile, or getting ready to hatch. Some parents wont sit on an egg right before hatching to allow it to cool.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Eggs can be candled after 5 days of incubation and you will be able to see some differences even if your light isn't the greatest. It will be helpful if you candle in a location that is absolutely dark, like a windowless room. You'll see more detail with a good light of course.


----------

